# Mehr Durchmesser am Schlauch, was bringts?



## Nobody 2.0 (4. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhalt
1. Anschlüsse an sich
2. Die Montage
3. Testsystem
4. Die Testläufe
5. Auswertung
6. Gefahren
7. Lohnt sich das für mich ?
*
Und wieder ein neuer Artikel aus dem Nobody Testlabor.
Diesmal hab ich mir die Frage gestellt, ja was bringt, es denn eigentlich einen dickeren Schlauch zu verwenden?
Manche Sagen ,,Ja das bringt viel" andere meinen ,,Show, mehr ist das nicht". 
Also sagte ich mir Probieren wir es aus.

Gleichzeitig wollte ich sehen ob sich Tüllen wirklich für Wakü Systeme eignen und wie groß die Gefahr ist, die von ihnen ausgehen kann.

*1. Anschlüsse an sich*
Kommen wir nun erst mal zu den Anschlüssen allgemein.
Die Tüllen haben eine gerade Kontaktfläche über der der Schlauch lediglich rüber geschoben wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entgegen den Schraubtüllen bieten diese den Vorteil, das sie über keine Querschnittsverengung verfügen. Das macht sie gerade für Highflow Systeme sehr interessant. Der Nachteil bei der ganzen Sache ist aber das man bei dem Schlauch entweder Schlauch schellen verwenden sollte oder sich de Schlauch sehr mühsam anbringen lässt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Bild sieht man das in der Tülle keine verengungen vorhanden sind.

Ich habe 10 mm Tüllen verwendet die Maße sind
Gewindelänge: 6mm
Anschlussinnendurchmesser: 10m
Oberer Anschlussaußenring: 12,4mm
Mittlere Schlauchauflagefläche: 11,6mm
Schlüsselweite: 16mm 
Und dazu verwendete ich 13/10 mm Schlauch.
Außendurchmesser: 13mm 
Innendurchmesser: 10mm 
Wie man sieht, passen die Maße nicht gerade zusammen deswegen muss man bei der Montage zu einen Trick greifen. Man hält das Schlauchende in kochendes Wasser und schiebt ihn dann über den Anschluss. Nach einer Weile bekommt man aber den Schlauch nicht mehr vom Anschluss zumindest ohne Schneiden.
Bei Anschlüssen welche zwei unterschiedliche Durchmesser haben, wie diese hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss man nicht dazu greifen. Allerdings entfehle ich hier eine Schlauch schelle einzusetzen.

Bei den Schlauch werden nun einige sagen, dass dieser aufgrund der geringen Wandstärke sich schlecht verlegen lässt und schnell knickt. 
Ja, das stimmt. Allerdings kann man sich bei engen Radien mit zwei dingen behelfen. 
Bis zu einen bestimmten Radius kann man Knickschutzfedern verwenden.
Wenn das nicht mehr reicht, dann nimmt man mit den Schlauch den Radius, den man braucht, füllt den Innenraum mit einen geeigneten Material aus, und fixiert ihn dann noch. Anschließend hält man das ganze Mal für ein paar Sekunden in kochendes Wasser und lässt es dann so ein paar Stunden liegen. Nachdem man dann die Fixierungen entfernt hat, bleibt der Schlauch in der Form und ist fertig zum Verbauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Schraubtüllen sieht es etwas anders aus. Hier wird der Schlauch durch Verschrauben am Anschluss gehalten, wodurch keine weitere Sicherung nötig ist.

Der kleine Nachteil dieser Anschlüsse ist, dass jeder Anschluss eine Verengung ist und somit den Durchfluss behindert und verringert. Diese Verengung sieht man hier in diesem Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Regel lassen sie sich aber besser montieren als Tüllen. Egal welche größe man verwendet.
Aber warum ist in dem Anschluss eine solche Verengung ?
Das hängt mit der konstruktion dieser Anschlüsse zusammen. Damit man den Schlauch sauber mit der Anschlussmutter befestigen kann musste man einen Abstand zwischen Mutter und Anschluss schaffen damit der Schlauch zwischen beiden festgezogen werden kann. 
Bei den Schraubtüllen verwendete ich 11/8 mm Schlauch und die passenden 11/8 mm Anschlüsse. 

Beide Anschlussarten gibt es als Metall Anschlüsse und Plastik Anschlüsse. Dennoch empfehle ich die Metall Anschlüsse da diese stabiler sind, als die Plaste Anschlüsse. Den optischen Aspekt Überlasse ich jeden selber.


*2. Die Montage*
Wie bereits erwähnt war die Montage der Tüllen um einiges aufwendiger als der der Schraubtüllen. 
Das resultierte auf der Tatsache, dass ich kochendes Wasser verwenden musste und es ein gewisser Kraftaufwand ist die Schläuche komplett über die Tüllen zu ziehen. Und wenn etwas falsch ist, muss man den Schlauch aufschneiden. Und neu verlegen und befestigen. Unter umständen kann es aber sein das man mit hin und her bewegen des Schlauches, es schaft ihn vom Anschluss runter zu bekommen.
Dass alles entfiel bei den Schraubtüllen. Hier muss man ja einfach nur den Schlauch über den Anschluss stecken und dann mit der Mutter festziehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem Anschlüssen empfehle ich den Dichtungsring sofern an den Anschlüssen vorhanden vorher mit destillierten Wasser etwas zu reinigen. 

*3. Testsystem*
Nach der Installation kommt nun das Testen. Dazu beschreibe ich zuerst, wie das Ganze vonstattenging und was alles im Kreislauf hing.
Getestet wird in einen Coolermaster Stacker, was etwas verändert wird.
Die Hardware besteht aus einen Asrock deluxe 3, worauf eine AMD 1090t mit 4,1 GHz sitzt. Unterstützt wird er durch 8 GB RAM. Das Bild liefern zwei GTX 470 im Sli.

Gekühlt wird lediglich die CPU und die beiden Grafikkarten. Das Besondere dabei die Grafikkarten und die CPU haben jeweils ihren eigenen Kreislauf.

Als Testkreislauf nehme ich in den Grafikkarten Kreislauf, da dieser mit Abstand am meisten Widerstand bietet. Ein Grafikkarten Kühler kostet ca. 12 L Durchfluss und ich habe durch das Sli zwei Stück...
Als Pumpe kommt eine Phobya DC 12-400 zum Einsatz. Die Grafikkarten Kühler sind von aquacomputer und gekühlt wird das Ganze durch einen 420er Phobya Radiator.
Insgesamt wurden in den Kreislauf 1,9 m Schlauch verbaut.
Der Kreislauf sieht so aus. Pumpe → Filter → 1. Kühler → 2. Kühler → Radiator → Durchflussmesser → AGB → Pumpe
insgesamt wurden 20 Anschlüsse verbaut, wovon drei 45 ° Anschlüsse waren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um Last zu simulieren lies ich Furmark eine Stunde laufen.
Idle hieß, dass kein Programm geöffnet war. Die Raumtemperatur betrug immer 24 °C
getestet wurde jeweils eine Stunde nach einschalten und dann aller 30 Minuten. Alle Testes wurden siebenmal wiederholt. Aus den ermittelten Ergebnissen wurde dann ein Mittelwert gebildet.


*4. Die Testläufe*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst testete ich die 11/8mm Schraubtüllen.
Die Temperaturen der Grafikkarten lagen im idle bei 35 ° für die Haupt und 31 ° für die sekundäre Karte.
Unter Last gingen beide Karten auf 58 °und 55°. In Sli Systemen ist die Hauptkarte immer Wärmer als die zweite Karte. Die Hauptkarte ist die an der der Monitor angeschlossen ist.
Dabei stand ein Durchfluss von 75 Litern zur Verfügung. Die Wassertemperatur lag im idle bei 25,8° und unter Last bei 32,4°.
Eine zeitliche Veränderung der Werte konnte ich nicht feststellen. 

Danach kommen wir zum Testen der 13/10-mm-Anschraubtüllen.
Hier lag die Temperatur ebenfalls im idle bei 35/31 ° C ebenso sah es unter Last aus hier liegen wieder beide Karten bei 58/55°. Der Durchfluss lag bei diesen Anschlüssen bei 85 Litern.
Eine zeitliche Änderung der Werte konnte ich auch hier wieder nicht feststellen. Lediglich erschien es mir, das die Werte in einzelnen Messungen etwas besser waren als bei den ersten Tests. Aber durch das zusammen Rechnen wurde der Effekt verschluckt.

Und zu guter Letzt kommen wir zu den Tüllen. 
Hier konnte man einen Temperaturunterschied endlich feststellen. Dieser lag aber bei einen Grad. Somit liegen die Temperaturen bei 33/30 ° im idle und 56/54 ° unter last.
Der Durchfluss betrug hier 95 Liter. Aber auch hier konnte ich einen Zeitlichen unterschied nicht Feststellen.

*5. Auswertung*
Was sagen uns also die Werte? Oder was belegen sie?

Der Durchfluss bringt keine nennenswerte Temperatur Verbesserung im Kreislauf. Im Allgemeinen sagt man das ca. bei 60 Liter eine Grenze erreicht ist, an der eine Verbesserung des Durchflusses sich kaum noch auf die Temperaturen auswirkt. Dieser Wert ist aber bei jedem System etwas unterschiedlich.
Weiterhin bringt ein stärkerer Schlauchdurchmesser zwar etwas mehr Durchfluss aber kaum eine Temperaturverbesserung, zumindest in einen Bereich von über 60 Litern.
Andere Anschlüsse als Schraubtüllen verringern ebenfalls den widerstand im System, wodurch eine Durchflussverbesserung resultiert. Die aber wieder ab 60 Litern kaum etwas bringt.

Von der Verlemöglichkeit wahren die 11/8 er aufgrund ihrer im verhältnis zum Innendurchmesser günstigeren Wandstärke, deutlich leichter zu verlegen. Auch knickten sie nicht so schnell. 
Bei den 13/10er Schlauch musste man bei engeren Radien wie sie mitunter nicht zu vermeiden sid mit dem oben genanten Trick etwas nachhelfen. Im Bild sieht man noch einmal schön den Unterschied zwischen den Schläuchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rechts der 13/10er und links der 11/8er

*6. Gefahren*
Gibt es aber Gefahren bei den Anschlüssen ?
Ja jeder Anschluss kann Gefahr laufen zu lecken. Aber richtig angewendet ist die Gefahr relativ gering bei allen verwendeten Anschlüssen.
Bei den Tüllen läuft man Gefahr das der Schlauch von den Anschluss rutscht. Das kann besonders beim Transport passieren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das passiert aber nur bei Tüllen die entweder gerendelt sind oder wo die Schläuche nicht richtig sitzen. Hier kann man abhilfe mit Schlauchsicherungen schaffen. Zur not tut es auch ein Kabelbinder.
Bei den Schraubanschlüssen kann es passieren das der Schlauch unter den Anschluss nicht richtig sitzt und man es nicht bemerkt.
Und bei beiden Anschlussarten kann der Dichtungsring nicht richtig sitzen oder beschädigt sein.

*7. Lohnt sich das für mich ?*
Für wenn lohnt sich also so eine Aktion ? Ausgenommen sind jetzt mal die optischen Aspekte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es lohnt sich für die diejenigen die mit ihrer Pumpe zu wenig Durchfluss im System haben und die Pumpe nicht Tauschen können oder wollen. Ebenso lohnt es sich für Leute die ihre Pumpe weiter runter drosseln möchten (sofern noch möglich) damit diese leiser läuft aber immer noch genug Durchfluss schafft. Und es lohnt sich für Leute die gerne eine hohe Durchflusszahl auf ihren Aquero sehen wollen. Wenn man aber auf einen Temperatur Gewinn aus ist dann lohnt sich unter wenn überhaupt eine andere Pumpe etwas aber sofern man über 60 Liter liegt, spielt der Durchfluss keine große Rolle mehr.

Wenn man sich eine neue Wakü aufbaut welchen Anschluss oder Schlauchdurchmesser sollte man da besser nehmen?
Aufgrund der von mir erzielten Ergebnisse würde ich sagen, dass man da nach rein optischen Aspekten gehen kann.
Mir Persönlich hat es soweit geholfen das ich die Pumpen für die 60 Liter Durchfluss nicht mehr so hoch drehen lassen muss.

Ich bedanke mich für die freundliche Unterstüzung von Aquatuning.


----------



## Carmir (4. März 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das Ergebnis in diesem Satz zusammengefasst.


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen sagt man das ca. bei 60 Liter eine Grenze erreicht ist, an der eine Verbesserung des Durchflusses sich kaum noch auf die Temperaturen auswirkt.



Das ergibt sich aus deinem Test allerdings nicht, das war dein Vorwissen. Sehe den Sinn dieses Tests daher nicht ganz; man hätte ja auch die die Pumpe mal drosseln können um zu schauen wie genau das mit den 60l/h stimmt (beim Testsystem).


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. März 2011)

Carmir schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das Ergebnis in diesem Satz zusammengefasst.
> 
> 
> Das ergibt sich aus deinem Test allerdings nicht, das war dein Vorwissen. Sehe den Sinn dieses Tests daher nicht ganz; man hätte ja auch die die Pumpe mal drosseln können um zu schauen wie genau das mit den 60l/h stimmt (beim Testsystem).


 
Dieses Vorwissen wie du es so schön nennst hat fast jeder der sich näher mit Waküs befasst. Und um das zu beweisen braucht man sich nur mit Waküs wiederum zu befassen. Aber darum geht es auch nicht. Es ist zwar ein wessentlicher bestandteil des Tests das der durchfluss ab ca 60 Liter je nach System egal ist (was auch aus den Ergebnissen ersichtlich ist) aber es ging mehr darum die Frage zu klären ob es sich wirklich lohnt die Anschlüsse zu wechseln. Da diese Frage in der vergangenheit einige male gestellt wurde. Also du hast es Falsch gesehen.


----------



## Elvis3000 (4. März 2011)

nice nobody......ich fands interessant.hab mir diese fragen auch immer gestellt........


----------



## widder0815 (4. März 2011)

Das bestätigt meine annahme das ab einem bestimmten durchfluss xxL/min es keinen einfluss auf die Temps hat  ob mit 500L oder 100L die minute.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. März 2011)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> nice nobody......ich fands interessant.hab mir diese fragen auch immer gestellt........


 Danke


widder0815 schrieb:


> Das bestätigt meine annahme das ab einem bestimmten durchfluss xxL/min es keinen einfluss auf die Temps hat


 Ja ab einen bestimten Durchfluss, meist um die 60 Liter ist es dann irrelevant wieviel durch die Kühler geht. Dieser Wert ist aber bei jeden System unterschiedlich abhänig von den Verbauten Kühler etc. Aber man sieht High Flow muss nicht sein.


----------



## Timmynator (4. März 2011)

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die Pumpe(n) bei allen Tests mit derselben Leistung betrieben wurde? Das steht nämlich nirgends oder ich hab es überlesen. Unter dieser Annahme finde ich es doch bemerkenswert, dass sich mit einem Anschlusswechsel bis zu 20l Durchfluss/h herausholen lassen (11/8 Schraub- vs "normale" Tüllen). Ob dieses Potential letztendlich einen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die Leistung eines Systems hat (Messtoleranz?) bleibt zu erörtern...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. März 2011)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die Pumpe(n) bei allen Tests mit derselben Leistung betrieben wurde? Das steht nämlich nirgends oder ich hab es überlesen. Unter dieser Annahme finde ich es doch bemerkenswert, dass sich mit einem Anschlusswechsel bis zu 20l Durchfluss/h herausholen lassen (11/8 Schraub- vs "normale" Tüllen). Ob dieses Potential letztendlich einen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die Leistung eines Systems hat (Messtoleranz?) bleibt zu erörtern...


 
Klar hatten die Pumpen die gleiche Leistung ist doch wohl klar oder ? Daher fand ich es nicht erwähneds wert. Aber wie bereits erwähnt haben selbst die 20 l mehr keinen nennenswerten einfluss auf die Leistung. Einfluss ja aber er ist zu klein um wirklich was zu reißen. Alle werte sind aber wie gesagt durchnittswerte und wurden aus 7 unabhänigen Messungen unter identischen bedinungen durchgeführt. Aber sie zählen eben nur für mein System. Mehr Wasserkühlungen habe ich leider nicht zur verfügung.
Deswegen bin ich eben zu den Schluss gekommen das man einbauen kann was man will sofern man nicht unter 60 Litern rumkraucht. Dann macht es eben unter bestimmten Bedinungen doch sinn die Anschlüsse zu wechseln.


----------



## Timmynator (4. März 2011)

Ich fand es halt der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnenswert...  Mein Hauptpunkt war aber eh die neugewonnene Erkenntnis was für einen Einfluss verschiedene Arten von Tüllen auf den Durchfluss haben können. In Bezug auf die Daumenregel von 60l/h ist es daher vllt gerade für diejenigen Leute interessant zu erfahren, wie sie durch einen "einfachen" Tüllenwechsel ihren Durchfluss auf oder über die "magische Grenze" heben können.


----------



## kühlprofi (4. März 2011)

Auf dem Bild danach sieht dein PC viel besser aus  hat sich gelohnt !


----------



## Carmir (4. März 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Dieses Vorwissen wie du es so schön nennst hat fast jeder der sich näher mit Waküs befasst. Und um das zu beweisen braucht man sich nur mit Waküs wiederum zu befassen. Aber darum geht es auch nicht. Es ist zwar ein wessentlicher bestandteil des Tests das der durchfluss ab ca 60 Liter je nach System egal ist (was auch aus den Ergebnissen ersichtlich ist) aber es ging mehr darum die Frage zu klären ob es sich wirklich lohnt die Anschlüsse zu wechseln. Da diese Frage in der vergangenheit einige male gestellt wurde. Also du hast es Falsch gesehen.


 

Ok. 
Hat mich wohl die Überschrift irritiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> ...
> Im Bild sieht man das in der Tülle keine verengungen vorhanden sind.
> 
> ...
> ...



Fragen (auch in die Runde):
- Wie klein ist der Durchmesser an der engsten Stelle der Verschraubungen? (wechselnde Durchmesser können ja auch eine "Erweiterung" sein. Ich hab z.B. 8/10er Verschraubungen, die einen konstanten Durchmesser aufweisen - konstant niedrige 6mm  )
- Wie groß wäre der Durchmesser bei PS-ähnlichen Tüllen mit ~10mm Außendruchmesser bzw. bei Verschraubungen für ~11-12mm ID Schlauch? (imho immer ein bißchen zweischneidig, Tüllen, die einfach nur zwei Nummern downgelabelt werden, für ihren großen Innendurchmesser zu loben)



> Beide Anschlussarten gibt es als Metall Anschlüsse und Plastik Anschlüsse. Dennoch empfehle ich die Metall Anschlüsse da diese stabiler sind, als die Plaste Anschlüsse. Den optischen Aspekt Überlasse ich jeden selber.



Es gibt Plastikverschraubungen im Wakübereich 



> Hier konnte man einen Temperaturunterschied endlich feststellen. Dieser lag aber bei einen Grad.



Frage 1:
Da du keine Nachkommastellen angibst, gehe ich davon aus, dass du nicht aufs Zehntelgrad genau messen kannst?
D.h. du kannst nicht sagen, ob die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte von 55,4 auf 54,5 und dann weiter auf 54,4 oder von 55,0 auf 55,0 auf 54,0 gesunken sind? (gerundet beides mal die gleichen Werte, aber im ersten Fall liegt der größere Unterschied zwischen 8 und 10mm ID, auch wenn der angezeigte Wert sich erst mit 10mm Tüllen ändert)

Frage 2:
Wie oft hast du den Kreislauf pro Aufbau gefüllt/entleert?
Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso, aber ich hatte bei mir schon Änderungen im Durchfluss um 10l/h nach Bastelarbeiten, obwohl ich nur geguckt habe, ob Dreck im Kühler ist (war aber keiner), ohne etwas am Aufbau zu ändern.



> Bei den Tüllen läuft man Gefahr das der Schlauch von den Anschluss rutscht. Das kann besonders beim Transport passieren.



Frage: Kann jemand diese "besondere" Gefahr bestätigen?
Ich halte seit langem nach unfangreichen Tests zur Sicherheit von Anschlüssen ausschau, aber es findet sich wenig und das bißchen ist meist nicht schlüssig. (meist trockene Tests mit geradem Zug. Schräge Belastungen findet man selten, Tests mit Überdruck habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen)




Carmir schrieb:


> Sehe den Sinn dieses Tests daher nicht ganz; man hätte ja auch die die Pumpe mal drosseln können um zu schauen wie genau das mit den 60l/h stimmt (beim Testsystem).



*Zustimmung*
Ein Test, der versucht mit unterschiedlichen Pumpenleistungen (bevorzugt sehr niedrigen, denn es gibt ja deutlich wiederstandreichere Kreisläufe, als dieser) die gleiche Temperatur zu erreichen, wäre toll.




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Dieses Vorwissen wie du es so schön nennst hat fast jeder der sich näher mit Waküs befasst.



Leider nicht.
Sehr sehr viele haben die (nicht ganz falsche, aber s.u.) Meinung dass Druchfluss nur "unter 60l/h" eine Rolle spielt.
Nur leider ist es wirklich nur eine nachgeplapperte Meinung - Leute, die es wissen, d.h. entsprechende Tests kennen, sind selten. Um genau zu sein: Ich kenne keine und ich weiß auch von niemand anderem, dass er welche kennt. <60l/h scheint schlichtweg niemand zu testen. (ich selbst kann es auch nicht - zum einen ist die Pumpe nicht regelbar, zum anderen sind mehr als 37l/h sowieso nicht drin  )

Wenn ich mir aber die Ergebnisse eines HK3 oberhalb von 70 l/h angucke, dann würde es mich jedenfalls nicht wundern, wenn eine Drosselung von 60 l/h auf 30 l/h auch nur einen Grad Unterschied macht - was ein Wiederspruch zu "bei <60l/h wirds interessant" wäre. In die andere Richtung gehts auch, der Enzotech Luna verliert von 100 l/h auf 70 l/h bereits 2K.



> aber es ging mehr darum die Frage zu klären ob es sich wirklich lohnt die Anschlüsse zu wechseln. Da diese Frage in der vergangenheit einige male gestellt wurde.



Frage: Du hast nicht zufällig Lust, den Test noch um eine Winkel vs. gerade Sektion zu erweitern?


----------



## Uter (5. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fragen (auch in die Runde):
> - Wie klein ist der Durchmesser an der engsten Stelle der Verschraubungen? (wechselnde Durchmesser können ja auch eine "Erweiterung" sein. Ich hab z.B. 8/10er Verschraubungen, die einen konstanten Durchmesser aufweisen - konstant niedrige 6mm  )
> - Wie groß wäre der Durchmesser bei PS-ähnlichen Tüllen mit ~10mm Außendruchmesser bzw. bei Verschraubungen für ~11-12mm ID Schlauch? (imho immer ein bißchen zweischneidig, Tüllen, die einfach nur zwei Nummern downgelabelt werden, für ihren großen Innendurchmesser zu loben)


Ich benutze 16/10,11 Verschraubungen, die auch einen konstanten Innendurchmesser aufweisen (etwas weniger als 9mm). An der dicksten Stelle haben sie einen Außendurchmesser von 11,5mm. Vielleicht teste ich sie mal ohne Überwurfmutter (natürlich nicht im PC).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt Plastikverschraubungen im Wakübereich


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Primochill 16/10mm (3/8" ID 5/8" OD) Plastic Black G1/4 Primochill 16/10mm (3/8" ID 5/8" OD) Plastic Black G1/4 62317



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage: Du hast nicht zufällig Lust, den Test noch um eine Winkel vs. gerade Sektion zu erweitern?


Fänd ich gut. Vor allem, wenn du auch noch 45°-Winkel mit einbeziehen würdest bzw. ein Vergleich zwischen 90° und 2 mal 45°.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fragen (auch in die Runde):
> - Wie klein ist der Durchmesser an der engsten Stelle der Verschraubungen? (wechselnde Durchmesser können ja auch eine "Erweiterung" sein. Ich hab z.B. 8/10er Verschraubungen, die einen konstanten Durchmesser aufweisen - konstant niedrige 6mm  )
> - Wie groß wäre der Durchmesser bei PS-ähnlichen Tüllen mit ~10mm Außendruchmesser bzw. bei Verschraubungen für ~11-12mm ID Schlauch? (imho immer ein bißchen zweischneidig, Tüllen, die einfach nur zwei Nummern downgelabelt werden, für ihren großen Innendurchmesser zu loben)


Soo auf ein neues ruyven_macaran 
An der kleinsten stelle ist er ca 9mm im durchmesser. Das sollten zwei stellen sein wo der Schlauch nicht ganz so gut verlegt ist. Stellt aber auch kein Problem dar da wenn ich den Schlauch dort richtig halte es zu keiner änderung im Durchfluss kommt. Aber Allgemein macht ein Dickerer Schlauch und größere Anschlüsse auch keinen Sinn zumindest bei G1/4 Zoll. Denn der Durchmesser dieser Anschlüsse und Kühler beträgt ebenfalls 10 mm oder einen CM wie man es nimmt  
Allerdings würde ich weil du gerade die bezeichnung bemängelst sagen das ich kleineren Schlauch als der den ich verwendet habe nicht wirklich Sinnvoll ist. Denn das macht dann wirklich schon Probleme mit dem Aufziehen auf eine PS tülle. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt Plastikverschraubungen im Wakübereich


Ja ein besonders Schönes exemplar Sicher gibt es die auch in größeren Ausführungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> Da du keine Nachkommastellen angibst, gehe ich davon aus, dass du nicht aufs Zehntelgrad genau messen kannst?
> D.h. du kannst nicht sagen, ob die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte von 55,4 auf 54,5 und dann weiter auf 54,4 oder von 55,0 auf 55,0 auf 54,0 gesunken sind? (gerundet beides mal die gleichen Werte, aber im ersten Fall liegt der größere Unterschied zwischen 8 und 10mm ID, auch wenn der angezeigte Wert sich erst mit 10mm Tüllen ändert)


Ich kann die Temperaturen der Graka nicht auf Komma stellen angeben da mir die entsprechende Ausrüstung fehlt. Ich bin keine große Redaktion und sehe auch nicht ein mir so teures Messgerät für ein paar Tests zu besorgen. 
Ich muss mit Tools Arbeiten. Mehr kann ich auch nicht machen. Ich hab aber mehrere Tools verwendet. Bei den Wasser Temps habe ich Temperatur Fühler in der AGB genommen. Ergo kann es sein das die Werte mit den Wirklichvorherschenden nicht übereinstimmen. Allerdings sind die von mir verwendeten Mittel für jeden nachvollziehbar und wenn es Fehler sind sind es systematische wodurch sie beim Vergleichen keine Rolle spielen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage 2:
> Wie oft hast du den Kreislauf pro Aufbau gefüllt/entleert?
> Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso, aber ich hatte bei mir schon Änderungen im Durchfluss um 10l/h nach Bastelarbeiten, obwohl ich nur geguckt habe, ob Dreck im Kühler ist (war aber keiner), ohne etwas am Aufbau zu ändern.


Ich habe vor den ersten Tests mit den 11/8er Schlauch die Kühler gereinigt und die Filter ebenfalls.
Nach dem ich mt dem Testen fertig war habe ich immer die Kühler gesäubert und auch filter wurden gesäubert. Somit wurde getestet, abgebaut,gesäubert, aufgebaut, getestet. macht einmal Wasser auffüllen pro test. Womit das jetzt zusammenhängt das du mehr durchfluss hast ich weiß es nicht. Vlt war ein Knick im System oder sonst was. Solche zufäligen fehler kann ich auch nicht ausschliesen. Allerdings sind die Werte die so raus kammen durchaus plausiebel für mich weswegen ich einen solchen Fehler ausschliese.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage: Kann jemand diese "besondere" Gefahr bestätigen?
> Ich halte seit langem nach unfangreichen Tests zur Sicherheit von Anschlüssen ausschau, aber es findet sich wenig und das bißchen ist meist nicht schlüssig. (meist trockene Tests mit geradem Zug. Schräge Belastungen findet man selten, Tests mit Überdruck habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen)


Ich denke ja wenn man solche Tüllen hat wie die Mittlere geht der Schlauch leichter drauf als bei PS Tüllen. Aber ebensoleicht wieder runter. Durch die erschüterung beim Transport und zugbelastung dabei kann der Schlauch durchaus runter rutschen. Und es gibt auch Toleranzen bei der fertigung usw. 
Tests mit überdruck denke ich kann man sich sparen. Denn soweit ich weiß sind die Teile bis zu 5 bar zugelassen. Und mir ist nur einer bekannt der diese Grenze überschreiten kann. Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach und entschuldigt den Ausdruck, Hirnverbrannt und völlig Sinnfrei. Aber jeder kann machen was er will.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Zustimmung*
> Ein Test, der versucht mit unterschiedlichen Pumpenleistungen (bevorzugt sehr niedrigen, denn es gibt ja deutlich wiederstandreichere Kreisläufe, als dieser) die gleiche Temperatur zu erreichen, wäre toll.


Ich kann noch einen Tst mit unterschiedlichen Pumpenleistungen nachreichen. Das stellt kein Problem dar. Allerdings nur mit einer Anschlussart. Und die wird die PS Tüllen sein. Für diesen Test hielt ich es nicht so für Wichtig aber ok man kanns ja mal mit machen Aber siehe unten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> Sehr sehr viele haben die (nicht ganz falsche, aber s.u.) Meinung dass Druchfluss nur "unter 60l/h" eine Rolle spielt.
> Nur leider ist es wirklich nur eine nachgeplapperte Meinung - Leute, die es wissen, d.h. entsprechende Tests kennen, sind selten. Um genau zu sein: Ich kenne keine und ich weiß auch von niemand anderem, dass er welche kennt. <60l/h scheint schlichtweg niemand zu testen. (ich selbst kann es auch nicht - zum einen ist die Pumpe nicht regelbar, zum anderen sind mehr als 37l/h sowieso nicht drin  )


Naja unter 60 liter ist so eine Sache. Ich hatte bereits durch einen Fehler unter 60 L einige zeit laufen. Die Temperaturen waren aber auch entsprechend höher. Auch können verschiedene user dieses Phänomen bestätigen. 
Ich erinnere mich zB daran das User Gnome unbedingt eine zweite Pumpe setzen wollte da sein Durchfluss zu tief war. nach einer Weile stellte sich aber eine Verstopfung raus was das Problem lösste. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber die Ergebnisse eines HK3 oberhalb von 70 l/h angucke, dann würde es mich jedenfalls nicht wundern, wenn eine Drosselung von 60 l/h auf 30 l/h auch nur einen Grad Unterschied macht - was ein Wiederspruch zu "bei <60l/h wirds interessant" wäre. In die andere Richtung gehts auch, der Enzotech Luna verliert von 100 l/h auf 70 l/h bereits 2K.


Ich denke das kommt auch auf die Kühler mit an. Ich kann zb einen Kühler haben der die Wärme besser abgibt wenn er schnell durchflossen wird. Aber es geht auch so das man einen hat der es nicht so schnell mag.Je nach struktur eben. Daher auch die aussage das bei jeden der Durchfluss anders ist ab dem es keinen Sinn mehr macht mehr zu haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage: Du hast nicht zufällig Lust, den Test noch um eine Winkel vs. gerade Sektion zu erweitern?


Und hier beantworte ich die Frage mit. Prinzipjel ist das Problemlos machbar. Ebenso mit dem geringeren durchfluss da ich meine Pumpen Problemlos regeln kann. 
Aber das ganze kostet Zeit. Zeit die ich nicht unbegrenzt habe. Ich werde so einen Test machen wenn es gewünscht wird. Aber ich will noch zwei weitere Artikel erst schreiben und ich muss noch bei den anderen Tests von mir was nachreichen und nachtesten um bestimte Fragen zu klären. Erst danach kann ich diesen Test machen. Das wird so in 2-3 Wochen sein da die anderen Tests/Artikel nächste Woche kommen sollen.



Uter schrieb:


> Fänd ich gut. Vor allem, wenn du auch noch 45°-Winkel mit einbeziehen würdest bzw. ein Vergleich zwischen 90° und 2 mal 45°.


 
Wenn ich das dann mache dann werte ich 45 ° Winkel, und andere Winkel mit einbeziehen.Ebenso werde ich mehrere einbeziehen um zu sehen was das ändert.


----------



## dorow (5. März 2011)

@Nobody 2.0

Eins sehr guter Test. 
Damit sind ja mal alle Fragen bezüglich Temperatur und Schlauch stärke geklärt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Soo auf ein neues ruyven_macaran
> An der kleinsten stelle ist er ca 9mm im durchmesser. Das sollten zwei stellen sein wo der Schlauch nicht ganz so gut verlegt ist. Stellt aber auch kein Problem dar da wenn ich den Schlauch dort richtig halte es zu keiner änderung im Durchfluss kommt. Aber Allgemein macht ein Dickerer Schlauch und größere Anschlüsse auch keinen Sinn zumindest bei G1/4 Zoll. Denn der Durchmesser dieser Anschlüsse und Kühler beträgt ebenfalls 10 mm oder einen CM wie man es nimmt
> Allerdings würde ich weil du gerade die bezeichnung bemängelst sagen das ich kleineren Schlauch als der den ich verwendet habe nicht wirklich Sinnvoll ist. Denn das macht dann wirklich schon Probleme mit dem Aufziehen auf eine PS tülle.



Hey: Ich hab nicht deine Schlauchwahl/Verlegung angegriffen, sondern ich habe eine Detailfrage zu den Maßen der Anschlüsse gestellt 



> Ich kann die Temperaturen der Graka nicht auf Komma stellen angeben da mir die entsprechende Ausrüstung fehlt. Ich bin keine große Redaktion und sehe auch nicht ein mir so teures Messgerät für ein paar Tests zu besorgen.
> Ich muss mit Tools Arbeiten. Mehr kann ich auch nicht machen. Ich hab aber mehrere Tools verwendet. Bei den Wasser Temps habe ich Temperatur Fühler in der AGB genommen. Ergo kann es sein das die Werte mit den Wirklichvorherschenden nicht übereinstimmen. Allerdings sind die von mir verwendeten Mittel für jeden nachvollziehbar und wenn es Fehler sind sind es systematische wodurch sie beim Vergleichen keine Rolle spielen.



Ich wollte nicht kritisieren, ich wollte nur wissen, wie ich einen Unterschied von "1K" interpretieren darf. (Bei einer Anzeigegegenauigkeit von ±0,5K bevorzugt gar nicht).



> Womit das jetzt zusammenhängt das du mehr durchfluss hast ich weiß es nicht.



Ich ja auch nicht, deswegen weiß ich auch nicht, wie man es bei anderen Leuten ausschließen kann 
Leider ist mein System mitlerweile zu einer Größe angewachsen, bei der vollständiges Entlüften viele Stunden dauert, so dass ich ohne größere Änderungen nichtmal testen kann, ob das eine absolute Ausnahme war, oder ob "Ursache X" regelmäßig für Durchflussunterschiede von 5-10% Bereich sorgt. (ich glaub es zwar nicht, aber bislang war es mir einfach genauo egal, wie der Durchfluss als solcher. Aber nach einer Messung von deutlichen Unterschieden im Zuge eines Anschlusswechsels hat sich neues Interesse entwickelt) 



> Ich denke ja wenn man solche Tüllen hat wie die Mittlere geht der Schlauch leichter drauf als bei PS Tüllen. Aber ebensoleicht wieder runter. Durch die erschüterung beim Transport und zugbelastung dabei kann der Schlauch durchaus runter rutschen. Und es gibt auch Toleranzen bei der fertigung usw.
> Tests mit überdruck denke ich kann man sich sparen. Denn soweit ich weiß sind die Teile bis zu 5 bar zugelassen. Und mir ist nur einer bekannt der diese Grenze überschreiten kann. Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach und entschuldigt den Ausdruck, Hirnverbrannt und völlig Sinnfrei. Aber jeder kann machen was er will.



Verschraubungen und P'n'C sind bis 5 bar zugelassen. Das ungesicherte Tüllen das schaffen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber rumraten bringt nichts, freiwillige Tester vor 



> Ich kann noch einen Tst mit unterschiedlichen Pumpenleistungen nachreichen. Das stellt kein Problem dar. Allerdings nur mit einer Anschlussart. Und die wird die PS Tüllen sein.



Nicht viel, aber für umsonst nimmt man alles.
Also: Wie stark kannst du die Pumpe mit PS-Tüllen drosseln, bis du den Durchfluss von Verschraubungen bzw. 8mm erreichst?
Wie weit kannst du sie drossen, bevor du schlechtere Temperaturen als mit 8mm hast?




> Und hier beantworte ich die Frage mit. Prinzipjel ist das Problemlos machbar. Ebenso mit dem geringeren durchfluss da ich meine Pumpen Problemlos regeln kann.
> Aber das ganze kostet Zeit. Zeit die ich nicht unbegrenzt habe. Ich werde so einen Test machen wenn es gewünscht wird. Aber ich will noch zwei weitere Artikel erst schreiben und ich muss noch bei den anderen Tests von mir was nachreichen und nachtesten um bestimte Fragen zu klären. Erst danach kann ich diesen Test machen. Das wird so in 2-3 Wochen sein da die anderen Tests/Artikel nächste Woche kommen sollen.



"in 2-3 Wochen" ist bei Fragestellungen, die seit 2-3 Jahren im Raume stehen, wohl verschmerzbar 

Da das dann vermutlich ein neuer Test wird: Wäre nett, wenn du die Erkenntnisse aus diesem und etwaigen weiteren Nachtests mit integrieren könntest, damit man mal eine Zusammenfassung hat, auf die man bei Bedarf verlinken kann


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey: Ich hab nicht deine Schlauchwahl/Verlegung angegriffen, sondern ich habe eine Detailfrage zu den Maßen der Anschlüsse gestellt


Ja ich hab mich nichtmal angegriffen gefühlt. Du hast aber auch nicht den Zusammenhang kapiert. Tut mir leid  Das war so gemeint weil du in jeden Test mit mir eine kleine Disskusion über den Test abhälst die wiederum fast schon so interessant ist wie der Test alleine.  deswegen der Satz auf ein neues. Also es war keinesfalls negativ oder der gleichen gemeint. Und dann hab ich gleich noch geantwortet.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich ja auch nicht, deswegen weiß ich auch nicht, wie man es bei anderen Leuten ausschließen kann
> Leider ist mein System mitlerweile zu einer Größe angewachsen, bei der vollständiges Entlüften viele Stunden dauert, so dass ich ohne größere Änderungen nichtmal testen kann, ob das eine absolute Ausnahme war, oder ob "Ursache X" regelmäßig für Durchflussunterschiede von 5-10% Bereich sorgt. (ich glaub es zwar nicht, aber bislang war es mir einfach genauo egal, wie der Durchfluss als solcher. Aber nach einer Messung von deutlichen Unterschieden im Zuge eines Anschlusswechsels hat sich neues Interesse entwickelt)


Klingt schon komisch ich würde ganz Pauschal auf irgendeinen geknickten schlauch oder einen Schmutzigen Bauteil tippen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verschraubungen und P'n'C sind bis 5 bar zugelassen. Das ungesicherte Tüllen das schaffen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber rumraten bringt nichts, freiwillige Tester vor


PS Tüllen denke ich schon. bei den anderen die ich da hatte also die mittlere Art im Bild die schäft das nicht. Ich mein wir können ja Zaucher zum testen geben der hat ein entsprechendes System. Ansonsten muss ich etwas nachknopeln wie man das am besten macht. vlt einfach mal mit Luft Simulieren oder ? 
Einfach nen Kompresor ran an der einen Seite und fertig. Ansonsten wirds etwas schwer.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht viel, aber für umsonst nimmt man alles.
> Also: Wie stark kannst du die Pumpe mit PS-Tüllen drosseln, bis du den Durchfluss von Verschraubungen bzw. 8mm erreichst?
> Wie weit kannst du sie drossen, bevor du schlechtere Temperaturen als mit 8mm hast?


Das müsste ich nachtesten. Aber im Grunde lasse ich die Pumpen so laufen das sie 60 l erreichen. Wenn der Wert nicht mehr kommt weiß ich sofort das was beim durchfluss nicht mehr stimmt.
Das wechseln der Anschlüsse hat so 2-3 klicks gebracht das währen rund 5 L pro klick macht 15 Liter. Ergo müsste ich den durchfluss zwei klicks runter setzen und dann mit den Kugelhähnen an den Wartungsteil arbeiten. Damit käme ich auf den alten wert mit den 11/8 Version zu erlangen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "in 2-3 Wochen" ist bei Fragestellungen, die seit 2-3 Jahren im Raume stehen, wohl verschmerzbar
> 
> Da das dann vermutlich ein neuer Test wird: Wäre nett, wenn du die Erkenntnisse aus diesem und etwaigen weiteren Nachtests mit integrieren könntest, damit man mal eine Zusammenfassung hat, auf die man bei Bedarf verlinken kann


 Es würde ein ablassen des Testkreislauf bedeuten. Und ne menge neuer Testreihen. Aber es gehört ja zusammen. Also ja klar werde ich das ganze Verlinken. Aber es wird wohl schätzungsweise nicht die größe haben um einen eigenständigen Tread zu rechtfertigen. Ergo werde ich das Wohl hier intigrieren. gegebenenfalls müsste ich dich dann mal anschreiben wegen einigen Sachen einschieben etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> PS Tüllen denke ich schon. bei den anderen die ich da hatte also die mittlere Art im Bild die schäft das nicht. Ich mein wir können ja Zaucher zum testen geben der hat ein entsprechendes System. Ansonsten muss ich etwas nachknopeln wie man das am besten macht. vlt einfach mal mit Luft Simulieren oder ?



Ich hab mir zum Testen meiner Eigenbauten ein Fahrradventil in ein Stück Schlauch eingeklebt. 6-7bar kann ich damit sehr kontrolliert drauf geben. (aber ich nutze keine Tüllen  )



> Es würde ein ablassen des Testkreislauf bedeuten. Und ne menge neuer Testreihen. Aber es gehört ja zusammen. Also ja klar werde ich das ganze Verlinken. Aber es wird wohl schätzungsweise nicht die größe haben um einen eigenständigen Tread zu rechtfertigen. Ergo werde ich das Wohl hier intigrieren. gegebenenfalls müsste ich dich dann mal anschreiben wegen einigen Sachen einschieben etc.



Mach ruhig (ggf. offline vorschreiben/vorher nachfragen, nicht alles lässt sich gleich einfach realsieren oder ist bei einem bestehenden Thread sinnvoll)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. März 2011)

Mit nem Fahrad Ventil ? Wie hast du das hinbekommen ? Und wie hast du die genauen Druck werte hinbekommen ? 
Wenn ich mir das richtig überlege müsste man ein ganzes System ja aufbauen und an der einen Seite einen Kompresor stellen und das andere ende schliesen und dann nachsehen was zuerst nachgibt. Ich tippe es sind die verbindungen. als die schläuche. Aber ich glaub irgendwo gab es auchmal so ein Teil wo Rohrleitungen getestet wurden. Da wurde geprüft was zuerst nachgibt. Verbindung oder Material. Vlt währe sowas einfacher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2011)

7mm ID Schlach + Fahrradverntil samt Halterung aus einem Fahrradschlauch + viel Kleber + viele Kabelbinder 
Druck kann ich jetzt ganz einfach mit einer Fahrradpumpe (samt Manometer - wie genau das misst weiß ich natürlich nicht) erzeugen.


----------



## Lolm@n (6. März 2011)

Es wäre intressant wie es mit 40l/h ausschauen würde

Sonst super Test und ich fühle mich bestätigt mit der Wahl der 11/8er Schläuche 
Bei 19/13 mit Tüllen würde warscheindlich noch mehr gehen.
Ich muss auch mal einwenig Testen wies bei mir ist =P

MfG


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. März 2011)

> Bei 19/13 mit Tüllen würde warscheindlich noch mehr gehen.


Etwas ja aber ich denke bei weitem nicht mehr so viel. Ganz einfach deshalb weil die meisten Kühler etc nur G 1/4 " Gewinde haben und da der innen durchmesser der Anschlüsse maximal 10 mm beträgt. Ergo würde dann wieder jeder Anschluss zu einen größeren wiederstand werden. Es sei den man verwendet eben größere Gewinde aber da bekommt man nicht so viele Kühler damit.


----------



## wilsonmp (7. März 2011)

So wie es aussieht, hat ja auch die Viskosität in Abhängigkeit der Temperatur einen kleinen Einfluss auf die Durchflusswerte. 
Also bei mir sind es durchschn. 90l/h bei 19°C und bei 35°C ca. 3 l/h mehr. Könnte Messungenauigkeit oder sonstiges sein. Aber reproduzierbar.
Inno Protect / H2O  1:3.


----------



## Lolm@n (7. März 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas ja aber ich denke bei weitem nicht mehr so viel. Ganz einfach deshalb weil die meisten Kühler etc nur G 1/4 " Gewinde haben und da der innen durchmesser der Anschlüsse maximal 10 mm beträgt. Ergo würde dann wieder jeder Anschluss zu einen größeren wiederstand werden. Es sei den man verwendet eben größere Gewinde aber da bekommt man nicht so viele Kühler damit.



stimmt daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht.
Dann wird es nicht viel anders sein vllt. 5l/h

MfG


----------



## DAEF13 (8. März 2011)

Schöner Test

Ich hatte erst eine Alphacool Eheim Station II mit einem Phobya CPU Kühler und einem AnFi-Tec Northbridge Kühler samt 240er MC Radi und 10/8er Schraubanschlüsse/Schlauch.
Nach einem Wechsel auf 12/16er Schlauch und PS Tüllen hatte ich im Schnitt 2-3 Grad bessere CPU-Temperaturen, während ein Umstieg auf 13/16er Schauch und eine Aquastream wenig bzw. garnichts brachte (außer Lautstärke).

Ich muss dazu auch sagen, dass die Station II wirklich garkeine Leistung hat und auch Probleme hatte, das System mit den 12/16ern zu befüllen;
erst ein Hinlegen des Rechners auf die Seite verhalf zur Entlüftung.


----------



## BlackX (14. März 2012)

Ob der Durchfluss bei Düsenkühlern für die CPU mehr einfluss hat?

oder wird das Wasser besser gekühlt wen es langsamer durch den Radiator macht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2012)

Nein
Nein


----------



## Elvis3000 (15. März 2012)

Warum?
Warum?


----------



## Uter (15. März 2012)

Weil Düsenkühler eine Düse haben, die das Wasser stark genug beschleunigt, damit eine turbulent Strömung entsteht.
Weil das Wasser zwar länger, aber seltener im Radi ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2012)

Genau.
Genau.


----------



## Elvis3000 (15. März 2012)

Danke
Danke


----------



## Research (9. April 2012)

Die Raumtemperaturen hast du nicht zufällig notiert gehabt?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2012)

Ich weiss nicht ob er sie notiert hatte (oder auswendig gelernt) 

Jedenfalls - ich zitiere aus dem Testbericht: 





> Die Raumtemperatur betrug immer 24 °C


----------



## motek-18 (19. April 2012)

das heißt aber auch nicht :je schneller das Wasser fließt-strömt um so kühler wird der CPU/GPU,oder sehe ich das falsch?!


----------



## VJoe2max (19. April 2012)

Mit der Einschränkung, dass das nur für den Kühler gilt. Wie schnell das Wasser im Schlauch fließt ist belanglos. Durchfluss ist somit keine geeignete Messgröße dafür, da er prinzipiell nichts direkt über die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Kühler aussagt . Um es konkret auszudrücken: Bei gleichem Durchfluss kühlt ein Higflow-Kühler schlechter als z.B. ein Düsenkühler.

Nur aus Ergebnissen bekannter Konfigurationen kann man daraus etwas ableiten.


----------



## motek-18 (20. April 2012)

wo ist denn dann der Sinn einen 16 Schlauch zurverwenden auf einen 1/4 Zoll Anschluss-der ist doch im Vergleich zum Schlauch dünner,entsteht da nicht an der stelle ein rückstau??


----------



## Uter (21. April 2012)

Ein Rückstau entsteht bei einem Kreislauf nicht, allerdings bremsen G1/4" Anschlüsse bei 16 ID wirklich etwas. Der engste Punkt bleibt aber eh der CPU-Kühler (bei einem normalen System). Wie aber mehrfach gesagt ist ein so dicker Schlauch eh unnötig.


----------



## motek-18 (21. April 2012)

würde ich das ändern wenn am cpu-gpu-kühler ein 1/2 Anschluss wehre???gehe von aus "ja"steigt dann die kühlLeistung???weil mehr Wasser am kühlPunkt vorbei fließt???


----------



## VJoe2max (21. April 2012)

Nein. Egal welche Anschlüsse du verwendest - die Struktur des Kühlers ist ausschlaggebend, und in ihr ist nicht die Menge des Wassers das sie durchströmt, sondern dessen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ausschlaggebend. Je schneller das Wasser durch die Kühlstruktur strömt und je mehr erwärmte Fläche es dabei anströmt desto besser kühlt der Kühler - vom Durchfluss an sich ist das prinzipiell erst mal unabhängig. Man kann bei entsprechendem Druck auch mit sehr geringem Durchfluss hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten erreichen. Bei Waküs limitieren die Pumpen da etwas, weshalb man ein Optimum aus Restriktion zur Strömungsbeschleunigung und vertretbarem Druckverlust suchen sollte. Aktuelle Kühler sind da schon recht nah dran. 

Wie viel Volumenstrom (also Durchfluss) sich letztlich einstellt ist jedenfalls nur geringfügig von der Wahl der Schläuche und Anschlüsse abhängig und es lässt sich wie gesagt keine direkte Korrelation zur Kühlleistung finden, solange man die Kühler nicht mitbetrachtet. Sind Schlauch und Anschlüsse jedenfalls deutlich weniger restriktiv als die Kühler, so hat ihre Vergrößerung keinen nennenswerten Einfluss. Das ist aber schon bei relativ dünnen Schläuchen und Standardanschlüssen der Fall.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann hier sehr vieles bestätigen aber einiges paßt doch nicht sooo ganz. Das Prinzip des Düsenkühlers funzt nunmal so, daß am besten mit Druck gearbeitet wird. Und hier zieht Druck automatisch eine höhere Pumpenleistung nach sich, welche oh Wunder meist mehr liter/h ergibt. 

Die Kühler auf den GPUs arbeiten meist einfach nur über ihre Fläche und ein paar Rillen, um diese zu vergrößern. Hier ist der Durchfluß unwichtig. Wichtig ist nur, daß es fließt.

Einige Kühler für CPUs haben hier Düsen. Dort wird stark vereinfacht erklärt; das Wasser stark beschleunigt und mit Druck auf eine Oberfläche zum Temperaturaustausch "gespritzt". Das optimiert ein bissl den Austausch, funzt aber nur optimal mit Druck.

Was ich durch die Bank weg bestätigen kann, ist die Geschichte mit den Querschnitten der Leitungen. Aus optischen Gründen verwende ich 10/13 und 19/13. NUR aus optischen Gründen. Ich habe dieselben Kühlleistungen mit 8/10er Querschnitt erreicht. Auch der Durchfluß ist derselbe. 

Außer einem optischen, gibts allerdings noch einen weiteren Vorteil, wenn man größere Querschnitte nutzt: Der Kühlkreislauf wird größer: Es befindet sich mehr Kühlmittel im System. Deutlich mehr. Die Lüftersteuerung muß also nicht ganz sooo nervös steuern und kann auch mal länger passiv bleiben, bis die 40°C Wassertemp erreicht sind. Außerdem hat man es ja hier mit einem geschlossenen System zu tun. Im AGB läßt sich beim Temp-Anstieg zwar die Luft darin komprimieren, aber wer hat schon gerne so viel Luft im AGB? Die großen, weichen Schläuche dehnen sich nämlich auch mit! Auch das ist ein kleiner Vorteil. Der Druck wird nicht ganz so hoch.

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## empty (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Kampfschaf
Ich muss leider dich in verschiedenen Dingen korrigieren.



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Also ich kann hier sehr vieles bestätigen aber einiges paßt doch nicht sooo ganz. Das Prinzip des Düsenkühlers funzt nunmal so, daß am besten mit Druck gearbeitet wird. Und hier zieht Druck automatisch eine höhere Pumpenleistung nach sich, welche oh Wunder meist mehr liter/h ergibt.



 Druck oder N*m^-2 hat nichts mit dem Durchfluss [L*h^-1] oder halt [m^3*s^-1] (Unit converstion) zu tun sondern wie die Einheiten schon anzeigen etwas mit der Fläche des Fluids (Rohrfläche). Auf Deutsch je enger der Radius bei gleicher Pumpleistung desto höher ist der Partialdruck des Wassers. Wenn der Düsenkopf, die turbulente anströmung des Kühlkörpers wirklich eine so grosse Rolle spielen würde wie du hier fälschlicherweise annimmst (ab einer gewissen mind. Durchsetzungsrate) dann würde mit steigenden durchmesser die Kühlleistung sinken.



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Die Kühler auf den GPUs arbeiten meist einfach nur über ihre Fläche und ein paar Rillen, um diese zu vergrößern. Hier ist der Durchfluß unwichtig. Wichtig ist nur, daß es fließt.



Fast richtig. Es macht einen enormen Unterschied ob das Fuid turbulent oder laminar fliesst. Aber richtig besser es fliesst laminar als gar nicht, aber das dürfte jedem iterativ einläuchten. Der Durchfluss gemessen im Gesammtsystem sagt nichts über die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Kühler aus, mach dir das klar. Genau diese Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist aber wichtig für die Beurteilung der Wärmekonvektion (Stichwort hier: Reynoldszahl)



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Einige Kühler für CPUs haben hier Düsen. Dort wird stark vereinfacht erklärt; das Wasser stark beschleunigt und mit Druck auf eine Oberfläche zum Temperaturaustausch "gespritzt". Das optimiert ein bissl den Austausch, funzt aber nur optimal mit Druck.



Das funktioniert nicht nur "ein bissl" besser sondern massiv. Siehe dir dazu die Reynoldszahlen mal an und die Wirkung auf den Wärmetransport. Richtig ist das nach überschreiten der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit für turbulente Strömung die Wirkung "abflacht". Das verhalten ist nicht linear sonder nähert sich asympthotisch einem maximal Wert an. Ergo spielt durchaus eine rolle aber nach einer Untergrenze (empirisch ca. 60 l/h Durchfluss in einem standart System) hat man die turbulente Strömung in den Kühlern erreicht und ein Mehrdurchfluss hat keinen Einfluss mehr.



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Der Kühlkreislauf wird größer: Es befindet sich mehr Kühlmittel im System.



DAS genau ist der Hauptgrund für die Resultate, wobei nochmal gesagt werden muss das der Perpiphäre Druck gegen den die Pumpe arbeitet von den Kühlstrukturen und nicht von den Schlauchwiederständen (die steigen eher durch grössere Oberfläche) limitiert ist.



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Auch das ist ein kleiner Vorteil. Der Druck wird nicht ganz so hoch.


 
Und genau das ist kein Vorteil! Es kühlt immer besser je mehr "Druck" (falsches Wort btw) im System ist. Es geht hier nicht um Druck sondern um Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten und ganz weit weg Durchfluss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2012)

Er meinte den statischen Druck im System durch das sich ausdehnende Medium. Abgesehen davon, dass der in einer Wakü eh lächerlich klein ist, ignoriert er aber auch noch, dass er die dicken Schläuche ja eben mit mehr Inhalt (und damit mehr Ausdehnungsvolumen...) schön geredet hat...


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Mai 2012)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Also ich kann hier sehr vieles bestätigen aber einiges paßt doch nicht sooo ganz. Das Prinzip des Düsenkühlers funzt nunmal so, daß am besten mit Druck gearbeitet wird. Und hier zieht Druck automatisch eine höhere Pumpenleistung nach sich, welche oh Wunder meist mehr liter/h ergibt.


Du verwechselst hier Ursache und Wirkung. Düsenkühler sind effektiv weil sie restriktiv sind. Bei gleichem Durchfluss (egal ob der nun hoch oder niedrig ist) kühlt der Düsenkühler besser als ein Highflow-Kühler, weil die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in der Kühlstruktur höher ist, welche letztlich die Kühlleistung bestimmt. Der Druckverlust in der Kühlstruktur korreliert zwar mit der Erhöhung der Geschwindigkeitserhöhung, ist aber nicht ursächlich. 
Nun ist es zwar so, dass der Durchfluss bei einer gegebener Pumpe von der Restriktivität des Kühlers abhängt, aber der Druckverlust ebenso. Es bestimmt also nicht der Druck den Durchfluss sondern der Druckverlust des Kühler aufgrund dessen Geometrie. Die Pumpenleistung hat damit wenig zu tun, da die Kennlinien unterschiedlicher Pumpen sich stark unterscheiden (was z.B. den maximalen Durchfluss bei freiem Auslauf oder aber die max. Wassersäule -also den maximalen Staudruck - angeht). Eine durchflussstarke Pumpe wie die D5 die zwar den gleichen maximalen Druck aufbauen kann wie eine DDC, geht trotzdem mit einem restriktiven Kühler schneller in die Knie als die DDC. Die Kennlinien unterscheiden sich einfach deutlich. Eine D5 harmoniert daher besser mit weniger restriktiven HighFlow-Kühlern, die aber auch bei sehr hohen Druchflüssen in der Regel nicht an effiziente restriktive Kühler bei wesentlich geringen Durchflüssen heran kommen, weil einfach die Strömungsgeschindigkeiten in den Kühlstukturen nicht erreicht werden (hinzu kommt dass Highflow-Kühler auch zwangsläufig schlechtere Flächenverhältnisse haben).



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Die Kühler auf den GPUs arbeiten meist einfach nur über ihre Fläche und ein paar Rillen, um diese zu vergrößern. Hier ist der Durchfluß unwichtig. Wichtig ist nur, daß es fließt.


Es ist, neben der Fläche und deren Anbindung an die Wärmequelle, wie gesagt ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in der Struktur ausschlaggebend für die Kühlleistung. Wie schnell das Medium im Schlauch strömt ist hingegen ziemlich egal. Noch dazu sind die Restbodenstärken bei vielen GPU-Kühlern viel zu groß, um wirklich gute Kühlleistungen zu erreichen (Stichwort: absoluter Wärmewiderstand) und auch hier gilt wie bei High-Flow CPU-Kühlern, dass geringen Restriktivität auch mit schlechten Flächenverhältnissen für den Wärmetausch einher geht. Der Punkt ist nur der, dass von GPU-Kühlern keiner Kühlleistungen erwartet wie man sie von CPU-Kühlern kennt - dabei wäre es da eigentlich sinnvoller, wenn man sich die Verlustleistungen von GPUs ansieht. 



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Einige Kühler für CPUs haben hier Düsen. Dort wird stark vereinfacht erklärt; das Wasser stark beschleunigt und mit Druck auf eine Oberfläche zum Temperaturaustausch "gespritzt". Das optimiert ein bissl den Austausch, funzt aber nur optimal mit Druck.


Das optimiert insbesondere bei geringen Durchflüssen nicht nur ein bisschen den Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten sondern ganz erheblich. Bei hohen Durchflüssen hingen kaum mehr (weshalb sich durch extrem gesteigerte Druchflüsse auch kaum was raus holen lässt). Der Druckverlust eines Kühlers ist jedenfalls geometrieabhängig. Die Ursache für eine schnelle Strömung ist hier immer die Geometrie und mit dieser geht der hohe Druckverlust lediglich einher. Der Druck ist aber nicht ursächlich, sondern stellt sich gemäß der Geometrie ein. Einen Pumpe die ganz ohne Widerstand pumpt, erzeugt überhaupt keinen Druck (wenn wir mal von den minimalen Druckverlusten durch Rohrreibung absehen, der überwunden werden muss). Die gleichen Pumpe die eine stehende Wassersäule in einem langen senkrechten Schlauch verursacht, erzeugt ihren maximalen Druck, aber kein Durchfluss. Zwischen diesen beiden Extremen stellt sich der Arbeitspunkt der Pumpe in Abhängigkeit von der Restriktivität des Kreislaufs ein. Da die Kennlinien der Pumpen jedoch nicht linear zwischen den Extrema verlaufen, sind verschiedene Pumpen trotz gleichen Maximaldrucks unterschiedlich gut für restriktive Kühler geeignet, was auch zu geringfügig unterschiedlichen Kühlleistungen führt. Der Durchfluss der sich dabei einstellt ist daher aber lediglich eine indirekte Messgröße aus der allein sich eigentlich nichts ableiten lässt. 



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Was ich durch die Bank weg bestätigen kann, ist die Geschichte mit den Querschnitten der Leitungen. Aus optischen Gründen verwende ich 10/13 und 19/13. NUR aus optischen Gründen. Ich habe dieselben Kühlleistungen mit 8/10er Querschnitt erreicht. Auch der Durchfluß ist derselbe.


Ja das ist so. Zumindest lassen sich die kleinen Unterscheide mit dem Wakü-typischen Mess-Equipment eben kaum registrieren. 



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Außer einem optischen, gibts allerdings noch einen weiteren Vorteil, wenn man größere Querschnitte nutzt: Der Kühlkreislauf wird größer: Es befindet sich mehr Kühlmittel im System. Deutlich mehr. Die Lüftersteuerung muß also nicht ganz sooo nervös steuern und kann auch mal länger passiv bleiben, bis die 40°C Wassertemp erreicht sind. Außerdem hat man es ja hier mit einem geschlossenen System zu tun. Im AGB läßt sich beim Temp-Anstieg zwar die Luft darin komprimieren, aber wer hat schon gerne so viel Luft im AGB? Die großen, weichen Schläuche dehnen sich nämlich auch mit! Auch das ist ein kleiner Vorteil. Der Druck wird nicht ganz so hoch.


Der Druck durch Volumenausdehnung des Kühlmediums ist bei Wakü-üblichen Temperaturdifferenzen so oder so vernachlässigbar. Da musst du dir auch mit dünnen Schläuchen keine Sorgen machen . Das Einzige was einem evtl. zu schaffen machen kann ist Überdruck durch Gasentwicklung, wenn im Kreislauf Korrosion stattfindet, oder Unterdruck durch Diffusion des Kühlmediums durch semipermeable Schläuche. Da sind besonders weiche und dicke Schläuche mit viel Oberfläche i.d.R. stärker gefährdet. Besonders knickfreudige Größen wie 19/13 neigen da auch zum schnelleren Zusammensacken. Dauert aber bei PVC in der Regel recht lange, bis sich so ein so starker Unterdruck aufgebaut hat.  




			
				empty schrieb:
			
		

> Druck oder N*m^-2 hat nichts mit dem Durchfluss [L*h^-1] oder halt  [m^3*s^-1] (Unit converstion) zu tun sondern wie die Einheiten schon  anzeigen etwas mit der Fläche des Fluids (Rohrfläche). Auf Deutsch je  enger der Radius bei gleicher Pumpleistung desto höher ist der  Partialdruck des Wassers. Wenn der Düsenkopf, die turbulente anströmung  des Kühlkörpers wirklich eine so grosse Rolle spielen würde wie du hier  fälschlicherweise annimmst (ab einer gewissen mind. Durchsetzungsrate)  dann würde mit steigenden durchmesser die Kühlleistung sinken.


Der Partialdruck ist was anderes . Aber der Druck vor und in dem verengten Querschnitt wird mit kleinem durchströmten Querschnitt höher - that´s right. Die Düsen heutiger Düsenkühler spielen zwar tatsächlich in der Regel nicht die ausschlaggebende Rolle für die Strömungsbeschleunigung (die dienen meiner Erfahrung aus dem Kühlerbau nach eher der gleichmäßigen Verteilung in der Struktur) - die Strömung da auf einen Staupunkt zielt, aber in der Struktur selbst findet meist eine starke Beschleunigung durch die dortigen Querschnittsverengungen und statt. 



			
				empty schrieb:
			
		

> DAS genau ist der Hauptgrund für die Resultate, ...


Indirekt würde kann man vllt. sagen, dass das das erhöhte Medienvolumen der Grund für die etwas unterschiedlichen Resultate mit den verschiedenen Durchmessern ist, aber in Wirklichkeit ist der Grund dann eher der nicht an die erhöhte Trägheit des Systems angepasste Messzeitpunkt. Man kann halt in allen Fällen erst im quasistationären Zustand messen.


----------



## empty (5. Mai 2012)

Hey VJoe2max

Nur ein Punkt meiner Ausführungen zu kritisieren? Ich scheine besser zu werden xD. 

Danke fürs rephrasen meiner Ausführungen habe mir schon gedacht das meine Aussagen teils nicht verstanden werden, da zu technisch.


----------



## motek-18 (5. Mai 2012)

es gibt viele Meinungen da zu,was richtig ist was nicht,ich kann das nicht sagen.ich persönlich nehme jede aussage wahr und probiere alles aus!was ich auch schon mache-verschiedene Kühlkörper am CPU-verschiedene flussgeschwindigkeit und und und und.bilde mir da so meine eigne Meinung -Erfahrung-
ps:man kann auch nicht alles wissenund zum dazu lehren ist es nie zu spät und Theorie ist nicht das selbe wie die Praxis


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Mai 2012)

Am besten lassen sich Theorien überprüfen indem man sie in die Praxis umsetzt . Das habe ich z.B. im Fall von CPU-Kühlern schon mehrfach getan und jedes mal bestätigte sich die Theorie recht offensichtlich - zumindest bei den Kühlern die ich bisher gebaut habe. Natürlich kann man das aber auch anhand verschiedener kommerzieller Kühler überprüfen. 

Abgesehen davon ist all das was manchmal gern als graue Theorie angesehen wird, in Wirklichkeit seit langer Zeit bewiesene Physik und Thermodynamik. An den Grundlagen gibt´s da entsprechend wenig zu deuten. Der Zusammenhang zwischen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bzw. Reynoldszahl und dem Wäremübergangskoeffizeinten ist beispielsweise seit gut hundert Jahren bestens erforscht und verstanden. Die einzige Frage die sich schwerer beantworten lässt ist lediglich die der optimalen technische Umsetzung für den realen Einzelfall. Reale Kühler müssten dafür aufwändig gemäß den strömungsmechanische und thermodynamischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten zu simuliert werden. Da aber Simulationen ohne das zugehörige Experiment grundsätzlich keine Beweiskraft besitzen, spart man sich diesen teuren und relativ sinnlosen Prozess bei Wasserkühlern in der Regel (rudimentäre Strömungssimulationen mal ausgenommen) und setzt stattdessen vorzugsweise die Theorie direkt in Produkte um, die man dann mehr oder weniger sinnvoll testen kann. Die Unterschiede bei Wasserkühlern haben sich daher inzwischen stark verringert. Fehlentwicklungen wie der HighFlow-Wahn bei Kühlern sind nahezu ausgestorben. Ebenso sind extrem restriktive Layouts, die mit den üblichen Kreiselpumpen kaum effizient zu betrieben waren, verschwunden. Stattdessen hat man sich dem Optimum, welches sich in der Praxis des Kühlerbaus immer mehr heraus kristallisierte zunehmend angenähert. Nur Firmen die entweder der groben grundlegenden Theorie nicht mächtig sind, keine Erfahrung haben, oder aus teilweise unsinnigen Gründen andere Prioritäten setzen, stellen heute noch Kühler her die deutlich schlechter als die große Masse der Top-Wasserkühler arbeiten. Letztere nehmen sich widerum nichts, was sich in verbesserte Leistung im Sinne von OC umsetzen ließe oder auch nur sauber gemessen werden könnte. Allenfalls lassen sich anhand der statistischen Betrachtung einer Vielzahl von Tests ganz leichte Tendenzen im Feld der Top-Kühler erkennen. 

Aber das ist jetzt schon ziemlich weit vom Topic entfernt. Nichts desto trotz gilt oben Gesagtes natürlich auch für die Fragestellung nach den Schlauchdimensionen. Das ist alles nichts Mysteriöses oder Unbekanntes, sondern alles seit Jahrzehnten (hier sogar seit Jahrhunderten) bewiesene Tatsachen. Im bereits verhältnismäßig komplexen System einer kompletten Wakü, ist jedoch nicht für jeden sofort einsichtig, wie die Zusammenhänge aussehen. Das liegt u.A. auch daran, dass man in einern Wakü in der Regel keine ausreichende Messtechnik zu Verfügung hat, mit der man  viele der theoretisch bekannten Phänomene tatsächlich messen könnte, und natürlich auch daran, dass sich die meisten User nicht sonderlich in die Theorie eingearbeitet haben. 
Beispielsweise sind Temperaturmessungen mit oboard-Sensoren von Hardwarekomponenten aus den bekannten Gründen ziemlich untauglich, um darauf basierend irgendwelche konkreten Aussagen treffen zu können. Wenn dazu z.B. noch das Wesen des Wärmeübergangskoeffizieten nicht so recht verstanden wurde, kann man recht leicht zu völlig falschen Schlussfolgerungen kommen. Aber um solche Dingen aufzuklären gibt´s ja schließlich Foren .


----------



## motek-18 (6. Mai 2012)

also ich bin seid ca 20 Jahren auf dem Bau und ich hab sehr selten einen Plan in der Hand gehabte der neu gezeichnet werden müsste,und unsere Firma hat schon in 90er das Dach am Hong Kong Flughafen gemacht(Foliendach)das nur so am rande
was mich mehr interessiert ist:du baust wakü kühler für CPU&CO????


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Mai 2012)

motek-18 schrieb:


> also ich bin seid ca 20 Jahren auf dem Bau und ich hab sehr selten einen Plan in der Hand gehabte der neu gezeichnet werden müsste,und unsere Firma hat schon in 90er das Dach am Hong Kong Flughafen gemacht(Foliendach)das nur so am rande



Hmm - hat das jetzt was mit dem Thema zu tun oder war das nur als Info über deinen Beruf gedacht? Sorry - kann das grad nicht wirklich einordnen. Auf jeden Fall ein äußerst interessantes Berufsfeld, das du da hast. Tragwerkskonstruktionen zu bauen ist ja keine ganz triviale Angelegenheit - vor allem wenn´s auch noch unter architektonischen Gesichtspunkten was gleich sehen soll.  




motek-18 schrieb:


> was mich mehr interessiert ist:du baust wakü kühler für CPU&CO????


 
Bislang nur für CPU und Board und auch nur für den Eigenbedarf. Der Arbeitszeit nach wären brauchbare Eigenbau-Kühler, die ohne CNC-Maschinen gefertigt werden, auch unbezahlbar. 

Das ist z.B. mein neuester CPU-Kühler: PowerOn+
Ist aber etwas hektisch entstanden und daher nicht grad mein  Meisterstück. Der Plexiglasdeckel ist mehr ne Notlösung. Aber wenigstens konnte ich da mal Erfahrung mit Titan als  Material für die Halterung sammeln.

Nun aber btt!


----------



## motek-18 (6. Mai 2012)

na na wer wird da angepist sein,nehme das nicht übel aber ich glaube nicht das du 16 Jahre alt bist und auf dem Bau ist da so mit dem Charakter,wie will man sich sonst austauschen mit seinen Erfahrungen
nein ich versuch auch etwas in der Richtung zur bauen oder schon umgebaut zu haben,kenne keinen der sich in der Richtung auch befasst auch nicht hier im Forum,hat noch keiner es erwähnt.und jemand der schon in der Materie ist ,ist auch eine große Hilfe (wenn er will)
Titan ist schon was,das bekommst du nicht an jeder Ecke,Hut ab


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Mai 2012)

motek-18 schrieb:


> na na wer wird da angepist sein,nehme das nicht übel aber ich glaube nicht das du 16 Jahre alt bist und auf dem Bau ist da so mit dem Charakter,wie will man sich sonst austauschen mit seinen Erfahrungen


Irgendwie missverstehen wir uns hier glaub grundlegend. Ich bin doch nicht angepisst, und 2x16 passt besser . Allerdings kenne ich die Gepflogenheiten am Bau auch nicht besonders. Da ich vor knapp einem Jahr aber die Branche gewechselt habe (von der Werkstoffkunde zu den erneuerbaren Energien), habe ich inzwischen aber auch ab und zu mal was mit dem Bauwesen zu tun, allerdings eher von der planerischen Seite her. 



motek-18 schrieb:


> nein ich versuch auch etwas in der Richtung zur bauen oder schon umgebaut zu haben,kenne keinen der sich in der Richtung auch befasst auch nicht hier im Forum,hat noch keiner es erwähnt.und jemand der schon in der Materie ist ,ist auch eine große Hilfe (wenn er will)


Hier gibt´s schon auch ein paar Leute die Kühler basteln (Klutten und Lehni z.B.), aber Eigenbau-Kühler sind hier in der Tat nicht sehr häufig. In spezialisierten Foren gibt´s mehr Leute die sich damit beschäftigen. Nichts desto trotz kannst du ab und an auch hier Worklogs zu Eigenbau-Wasserkühler finden: Gordon-1979, HAz3 (das sind jetzt schon ziemlich alte, aber vllt. gab´s zwischenzeitlich auch noch mal was, was ich jetzt auf die schnell nicht gefunden habe).



> Titan ist schon was,das bekommst du nicht an jeder Ecke,Hut ab


 Kreigt man bei ebay . Allerdings habe ich bei vielen Auktionen erfolglos mitgeboten, bis es mal geklappt hat ein passendes Stück zu ergattern. 

Hat jetzt aber alles wirklich nichts mehr mit Schläuchen zu tun. Wir können uns ja per PN weiter unterhalten, wenn dich das Thema Eigenbau interessiert.


----------

